# Best 120mm Case Fan - Must Be Quiet



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I need a recommendation on a fan:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...73 1372726538 1372526580&bop=And&Order=RATING

It would be nice if it were silent, but still moves air to warrant its presence in the computer. :4-dontkno


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

I'm guessing that since the APEVIA has such good ratings, it must be a good fan.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

I would go with the ANTEC Tri-cool LED fans for quietness, and stylishness. they have 3 speed settings


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Antec Tri-cool is as good as it gets for both quiet (it is three speed, so choose how much air you want) and the total amount of air you can move if you run it up on the higher speed. It also has a pretty blue light in it which is cool. You can buy this same fan without the light for a lessor price. These are the only fans I use anymore for my personal computer:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209011

Addendum: Darn, that _*Zombeast*_ types too fast for me, however we agree on what was written. Great minds always agree on things. :grin:


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi af3,

The quietest fan on that link you posted is the ENERMAX UC-MA12 120mm Case Fan - Retail. It has almost 70 cfm air flow with only 18 dba. $4.99 after rebate and only $7 for shipping. Wonder why shipping is so high on such a light item?

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Amazing, they are so inexpensive I could afford to try all the fans suggested.
Thanks for taking the time guys!

I may get this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129030
for a completely dark case.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209006

i would highly recommend that you get this one, cause it is the ones we showed you, but without the LEDS, and it has 3 speeds which on low are really quiet, while the one you showed is this one on high, which is pretty loud, its also cheaper, and if you want it to be more efficient, you can turn it up to be more efficient unlike the other one


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks, that one is better.


----------

